

Grouping Related Trends with Hadoop and Hive - tlipcon
http://www.cloudera.com/blog/2009/09/28/grouping-related-trends-with-hadoop-and-hive/

======
nethergoat
The author, Pete Skomoroch (<http://twitter.com/peteskomoroch>), will be
giving a talk about TrendingTopics.org at Hadoop World NYC this Friday.
Registration is still open ($400): <http://www.cloudera.com/hadoop-world-nyc>

